# Is this some type of privett?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Heteromeles arbutifolia, commonly known as Toyon


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

One of the many called Christmas Berry. 

>Heteromeles arbutifolia, commonly known as Toyon


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, Toyon.

It's blooming here in Sonoma county right now. Yeah, bees like it lots.

Pics were taken in the rain? Placer county? Where the heck did you get rain? Could I have some too please?


----------

